# Wanted for free (I'm skint) 110mm stem



## e-rider (18 Jun 2010)

I need a 110mm road Stem with an oversized handlebar clamp and 1 1/8" steerer and 40mm or less stack height.

Standard 6 or 10 degree rise.

Now I'm getting fussy but black would be preferred although silver would do the job.


----------



## oakroyd (23 Jun 2010)

You have anything to swap for?

I've a Giant with a long stem on which i'm looking to replace with a shorter one about 80/90mm?


----------



## e-rider (23 Jun 2010)

I haven't got a 80mm or 90mm stem for swapping - sorry. I actually don't have much except for some SKS narrow mudguards that don't fit my bike. I might put them on ebay to generate some cash.


----------



## hobo (23 Jun 2010)

I've got just the thing, its 110mm, o/s,1 1/8th 40 mm stack and in black and looks like 10 deg. Though its off my Mongoose mtb it has the mm logo on the clamp and 4 bolts.
Also im after some mudguards and im skint, so how about a swop plus postage costs?


----------



## e-rider (24 Jun 2010)

My SKS mudguards fit 700x23 road bike wheels/tyres - they are new and cost me £35 about a year ago.

I wouldn't even have the money to post them at the moment.

I need a job


----------



## colinr (24 Jun 2010)

I've a 110mm stem in gloss black. Don't know the other measurements (it's off a stock 2008 Giant Bowery) but you're welcome to pop by and have a look.


----------



## hobo (24 Jun 2010)

Carrier pigeon??


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jun 2010)

I have a 110 Cinelli stem but is for standard not oversize bars. sorry


----------



## e-rider (25 Jun 2010)

colinr said:


> I've a 110mm stem in gloss black. Don't know the other measurements (it's off a stock 2008 Giant Bowery) but you're welcome to pop by and have a look.



as long as it's for oversized bars it sounds like just the thing I need.


----------

